# Night, night Piglet



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've only just joined the forum and don't know how to download photos and am not sure I have any of Piglet on my PC at all.

Not sure how old Piglet was as I only got her a couple of years ago after a friend's Dad died but I know she had been in their family for a few generations. (She was a tortoise).

Her companion, Eeyore, died shortly after coming out of hibernation this year but Piglet seemed OK. I had kept her with my bunnies so that she wouldn't be lonely and was trying to find a friend for her. I noticed yesterday she didn't want to come out of her house and today put her on the lawn in case she was missing the grass, being in the yard with the bunnies. I tried to feed her a dandelion leaf but she wasn't interested and when I got in from work later she had just died.

I guess she is with Eeyore now - they had been together a VERY long time - but it is sad. She was a lovely animal and loved having under her chin stroked. I just hope she didn't suffer at all - it's hard to tell with a tortoise.

RIP Piglet.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so to hear of your loss. RIP....Piglet. walk freely over rainbow bridge & met your friend Eeyore. Eeyore RIP... also.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a shame losing both, what a blow. RIP Piglet & Eeyore

Sue


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

RIP Piglet and Eeyore - I hope you are happy at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Piglet and Eeyore i'm sure will be playing happily and eating the finest leafs that only god's garden can grow


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss 
Piglet and Eeyore are playing together happily over Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,,


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

Such a shame, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

